# New hedgehog



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

How long should I wait to pick up my hedgie? I want to give him time to adjust but I also don't want to wait so long he gets anti social. I got him yesterday and I know that it's normal (since i just got him) for him to start balling up when I try to pick him up, it's just making me nervous. :?


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

I waited about a day or so myself. Then I kept my hand in by him for a bit so that he could smell it and calm him. Did you try the old shirt trick (put your shirt in for your hedgie to smell you and get used to it)? That helped a lot for me. =)


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

I handled her in the car and when we got home and that night. I think as long asthey are home and relaxed then its fine. I am doing the shirt trick thing I think it will keep her calm no matter what. I got her two days ago.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, I handled him at the breeder's and in the car just fine. And then we got home and he just like freaks out. he'll come over and sniff my hand but as soon as I try to pick him up he jumps and then I jump. >_< And yeah, I slept with a piece of fleece for about a week and stuck it in his igloo.


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Um, I was scared to pick up mine at first too since I am a first time hedgehog owner, I was so anxious. Then you realize you just gotta do it. lol For me it helped when I let him smell my hand face up, and just slid it under his face when he stopped huffing. Then I just kept sliding until I was fully under him and lifted.

Someone here once suggested to let him/her crawl into a snuggle snack and then just put the sack on your lap as you watch tv or something with your hand in the bag. That was amazing advice for me cause eventually I was able to slide my hand under his belly in the sack and he'd just sleep on it. lol


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

Ela said:


> Um, I was scared to pick up mine at first too since I am a first time hedgehog owner, I was so anxious. Then you realize you just gotta do it. lol For me it helped when I let him smell my hand face up, and just slid it under his face when he stopped huffing. Then I just kept sliding until I was fully under him and lifted.
> 
> Someone here once suggested to let him/her crawl into a snuggle snack and then just put the sack on your lap as you watch tv or something with your hand in the bag. That was amazing advice for me cause eventually I was able to slide my hand under his belly in the sack and he'd just sleep on it. lol


I finally got him into his hedgiebag last night and I sat with him for a while. Thank you so much!


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

No problem! Glad it worked out. =D When I read your post I totally related. For sure I was scared as my hedgie was of me at first. :lol:


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

when i got pokey i put him in this bag ( http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-s ... 2141_n.jpg ) and lugged him around everywhere. the loves that pouch now so much and it allowed us to have bonding time when i was doing things around my house


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

jerseymike1126 said:


> when i got pokey i put him in this bag ( http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-s ... 2141_n.jpg ) and lugged him around everywhere. the loves that pouch now so much and it allowed us to have bonding time when i was doing things around my house


Hey where did you get a bag like that? I was looking for something similar earlier but couldn't find one.


----------



## lillybug29 (Jun 13, 2012)

I actually sell them, as well as some others. You can go to my etsy store here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/teeNaya, and I have all of my cloth options to pick from here: https://www.facebook.com/teenaya.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/snugglesacks.htm
That is where i got mine. Kayleigh started making bags with straps too (i think she charges less)


----------

